# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  Which programming language have you used to make VB08?

## RS_Arm

This may sound silly but which programming language have you used to make VB08?

----------


## Kasracer

I think it depends on what part of VB08 you're referring to but I am also curious about this question.

The IDE was most likely developed in C++ as, I believe, has been the existing codebase (as far as I know VS hasn't been re-written).

The .Net framework has been reported to have been developed via C#.

For VB08... I would imagine the parser was created in C# but I'd be curious to know if any other languages / technologies were used. Is VB used at all in the actual developed of VB?

----------


## techgnome

If I remember right... the IDE is written in C#.... the compiler is in C++ (I think)... But VS is written in C#.NET. At least it used to be....

-tg

----------


## RobDog888

Yes, I was curious about this too as 08 is out I wonder just how much of a percentage of it is written in .NET.

----------


## Hack

> If I remember right... the IDE is written in C#.... the compiler is in C++ (I think)... But VS is written in C#.NET. At least it used to be....
> 
> -tg


This is interesting insofar as C# is a part of .NET - it would seem as though one part of .NET was used to develop another part.

(As an aside, many years ago when I was taking a class in the Assembly language I asked my instructor what language Assembly was written in.....he was not amused.   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## RobDog888

Well I would assume its because C# is easier for the C++ programmers to use since they come from a C++ background.

----------


## techgnome

Actually, not really.... you develop the language binaries... and the compiler in something like C++.... now you have a command-line compiler.... you then write the interface using something, could be the previous version of the IDE... .could be note pad.... could be something proprietary.... thyen use the command line to build the IDE.... it's almost ingenious... downright brilliant in my opinion.

-tg

----------


## timeshifter

Use VS to create VS. It's perfect.

I would imagine the IDE wasn't written with VB, given what it does. C# is in its' nature a faster language, and C++ even more so. Neither would really surprise me.

----------


## wossname

The Mono compiler is self-hosting (compiles its own code).

----------


## Paul M

> If I remember right... the IDE is written in C#.... the compiler is in C++ (I think)... But VS is written in C#.NET. At least it used to be....
> 
> -tg


Same exact information i have, i also found this also on Bjarne's site...




> Visual Studio (Visual C++, Visual Basic, Visual FoxPro) (Some parts of Visual Studio like the Base Class Libraries that ship with the .NET Framework were written using C# but the C# compiler itself is written in C++.)

----------


## PaulYuk_MS

Myth buster time:   :Wink:  

The compiler is native code written in C++, the VB runtime is completely written in VB (hence so is part of the .NET framework redist), My namespace and framework is completely written in VB.  

The IDE is a solid combination of C++, C#, and VB.  Examples of VB are the project designer and corresponding designers (settings, resources, attributes).  Other managed code designers such as OR designer are C#.  

Dynamics SL is another example of a serious Microsoft product written in a combination of VB.NET, C++, and C#.  

Best,
Paul

----------


## RS_Arm

Thank you PaulYuk_MS for you answer and for clarifying "tha mith".
Thank you MS VB Dev Team for giving us this opportunity to chat with you.

----------


## PaulYuk_MS

Thank you for having us - honestly we love the engaging conversations we're having with y'all.

----------


## Hack

> Myth buster time:   
> 
> The compiler is native code written in C++, the VB runtime is completely written in VB (hence so is part of the .NET framework redist), My namespace and framework is completely written in VB.  
> 
> The IDE is a solid combination of C++, C#, and VB.  Examples of VB are the project designer and corresponding designers (settings, resources, attributes).  Other managed code designers such as OR designer are C#.  
> 
> Dynamics SL is another example of a serious Microsoft product written in a combination of VB.NET, C++, and C#.


I am astounded, and very please to hear, that VB was used in these products.    As an old VB'er (I started with VB3), I've taken some....er...um..."comments" over years from folks that believe VB is nothing more than a "play" language.

I can't wait for the next time someone says something like that to me.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Merrion

> As an old VB'er (I started with VB3), I've taken some....er...um..."comments" over years from folks that believe VB is nothing more than a "play" language.


Unfortunately not enough people realise that VB stands for *V*ery *B*est :-)

----------

